# Banshee wail from Disneyland?



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm shifting your post to its own thread so it will be more likely to be answered.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Great question. I found a few Youtube clips, but had trouble isolating the sound 
YouTube - ‪Snow White's Adventures Tokyo Disneyland‬‏. 

I found this at http://www.kennetti.fi/swscary_7.html: 

"The most significant sound of these is the eerily ethereal "banshee wail" that was apparently created for the great Disney movie Darby O'Gill and the Little People (1959). This specific sound effect has made cameos in several other Disney productions, including the legendary Disneyland Record "Chilling, Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted House" (1964) and The Haunted Mansion attraction (1969) - but here in the Tokyo version of the Dark Forest sequence, the "banshee wail" gets a real leading role. Echoes of this sound effect are heard already in the Dungeons scene, but the wailing grows really spooky during the forest sequence."

Not sure if this helps....


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

I can't exactly place it in the video above, but I hear something that sounds like a cross between a howl, wind, and a tornado siren. Is that what you are refering to? Maybe you can blend those audio elements in Audacity and apply some L+R panning and some "Wha wha" flange effects to get it to sound like a wail!?


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

There was a show on Nickelodeon called "Danny Phantom" (one of my favorite modern cartoons) about a ghost-boy hybrid that would hunt ghosts wreaking havok in the hometown of Amityville. Anyway, one of the ghost boy's powers was the "ghostly wail". First discovered in the made for tv movie "Danny Phantom: Ultimate Enemy". 

The sound effect in this movie resembles the same siren-like sound. If you know where to download episodes of this series, 
you might can isolate that particular audio clip.


----------



## BooToYouToo (Apr 24, 2011)

You might also try the sound of the banshee from Darby O'Gill and the Little People.


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

For those who can't notice the sound, it starts as you enter the queen's castle, and it gets to its strongest point on the wicked forest. I hear as if they where possesed wolf howls and nothing more.


----------



## whodudis (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey, i just broke out my Darby o'Gill DVD and ripped the sound for you, I tried to take out the voice of Darby, but its still a little choppy. I also included the original with the voices, so if mabey you could do it better. (Send it to me if you do ;P )
http://www.4shared.com/audio/cE0nzTXl/Banshee_unedited.html
http://www.4shared.com/audio/6qzIT22G/banshee.html


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Wow!*

Where did you found this?


----------



## whodudis (Sep 26, 2009)

I have the Movie on DVD, i Got it off Disney Movie Rewards a while back


----------

